# troubles at boarding barn



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

water issues in the barn was one big issue, but new problem appeared. 

The full care boarders' horses have been losing weight. The owner didn't feed them at all due to the feed bag amount have been the same for weeks. They are begging me to feed their horses until they move out. I am a self-care so I go to the farm 2x a day to feed my horses. 

I am not sure if it is alright for me to feed them. Would the owner do something if i use the feed room and stalls to feed the horses. Even tough the owners paid for the feed and stalls. 

Feeding them isn't hassle thing to do for me since I love horses. I want them to eat at least before they leave. They don't even have any hay.... the field is filled with snow and mud. 

Would you go ahead feed them, or it is not a good idea since there will be issues if the owner caught me?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, if the feed is there, I wouldn't let the horses starve. The owners of the horses boarded there has begged YOU to feed their horses?? They should be all over the person they PAID to feed them. However, you all moving out soon, it's best just to feed the hungry horses and get of out Dodge as soon as possible. What is wrong with some people????


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

The person who own the farm don't live on site, and she is out of reach. All of us cannot contact her at all. I am moving out on March 1st. The 3 horses out of 5 horses will move this Sunday. The 2 horses' owner is out of reach too. I am not sure what to do with those two. I hope I can reach the owner. 

The two owners of 3 horses begged me since they have college and part-time job, so they never had time to stop by the farm during week. They only visit them on Sundays. I can't blame them since they paid for full care expecting the full care since they cannot take care of their horses due to their plans. 

The owner just found out that she have cancer a month ago. I guess she is somewhere in bar drowning in depression.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm confused is it only grain she sing giving them? As long as they are receiving adequate amount of hay they should be fine, unless they need grain for a special reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

She said in the first post that they aren't getting hay either. 

I would feed them and deal with the possible consequences later.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

My bad... I see it now. 

Feed those horses and get the hell out of there ASAP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Glad that you are getting out of there!! But...what about the horses left behind? I would call the humane society and the sheriff's department after you leave. Our county humane society does very little but our sheriff's department has a mounted patrol and when they send one of the deputies out the abusers and neglecters get prosecuted!!
This is exactly why I will never board "full care" again. Have been in several situations like this (and worse) at full care facilities and no longer trust anyone with the care of my horses.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I was at a place where my horse lost weight. After 8 months of excuses about my horse causing this herself, I hung the key up on the stall one day and left. The next place was great.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

Chasin Ponies said:


> But...what about the horses left behind? I would call the humane society and the sheriff's department after you leave. Our county humane society does very little but our sheriff's department has a mounted patrol and when they send one of the deputies out the abusers and neglecters get prosecuted!!
> This is exactly why I will never board "full care" again. Have been in several situations like this (and worse) at full care facilities and no longer trust anyone with the care of my horses.



The ones that left behind just moved out. I finally reached the owner; she freaked out big time. She agreed with the barn owner to take care of them for 3 months since they moved to other state. They wanted time to settle down before bringing the horses. I guess it was a mistake. It is over now though. 

I know "full care" isn't best way, but it is owner's responsibility to keep track of horse' weight and mood to see if s/he is happy or not. I have moved for 14 times due to bad care/money issues.... I would rather to move quickly than letting horses suffer. 

I seriously hate to see those horses in boarding stable whose owners never visit at all due to job, school, kids, and etc. If they don't have time for their horses, then why get a horse? I think it is not hard to surrender few hours a week to check up on horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Glad that you are getting out of there!! But...what about the horses left behind? I would call the humane society and the sheriff's department after you leave. Our county humane society does very little but our sheriff's department has a mounted patrol and when they send one of the deputies out the abusers and neglecters get prosecuted!!
> *This is exactly why I will never board "full care" again. Have been in several situations like this (and worse) at full care facilities and no longer trust anyone with the care of my horses.*


Whenever I read posts about this I have to wonder what folks expect people that are in work/school full time to do about their horses... :-| I'd be all over caring for my horse completely if it was at all logistically possible for me!

You need to move your horse asap, and the other horse owners do too. Regardless of whether or not there are many other options in the area, this place is NOT an option. Sorry, unless the barn manager is unconscious somewhere I have zero tolerance for neglecting these animals in this way. Regardless of her medical condition, other arrangements should be made instead of leaving the horses to starve. I would contact whatever law enforcement or animal control facilities are around. The boarders are paying for this lady to provide them a service that they aren't receiving, and the animals are suffering.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to see my mare EVERY day until started collage. Now i see her on the weekends because im in class so late. She gets full care (well mostly but i already have a rant about that) and i see her every week. I saved my mare from going to auction so she would not be here today if not for me. I empathize with students who have horses. They love them and its hard to juggle school, work and horse. 

I also agree with DuckDodgers about moving your horse!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

so the out of town people have 3 horses and those have been moved , and there are still 2 there that will slowly starve to death ? is the lady who has cancer the owner of the 2 ?
I would throw hay out to all the horses, move my horse , call animal control explain clearly 
the situation .


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

stevenson said:


> so the out of town people have 3 horses and those have been moved , and there are still 2 there that will slowly starve to death ? is the lady who has cancer the owner of the 2 ?
> I would throw hay out to all the horses, move my horse , call animal control explain clearly
> the situation .


no the lady who have cancer sold all of her horses. The two who supposed to starve to death's owner came and picked them up recently. So there is no horses on site right now besides my horses. In few hours the farm will be empty.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> I used to see my mare EVERY day until started collage. Now i see her on the weekends because im in class so late. She gets full care (well mostly but i already have a rant about that) and i see her every week. I saved my mare from going to auction so she would not be here today if not for me. I empathize with students who have horses. They love them and its hard to juggle school, work and horse.


At least you visit them during weekends....

The first three horses' owners didn't visit them for almost a month... they only live less than 20 miles away from the farm...

The last two horses' owner didn't visit them for almost three months... 

That ****es me off... if they cannot visit horses at least once a week then why get a horse. Especially the two owners that live nearby... no excuses for them really.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've gone a month without seeing my horse when I was Home over Christmas break... I knew darn well that my horse was being cared for. I don't understand having a horse and never visiting, but the horses that I know in that situation have always been in good shape in full care barns in my experiences. Your experience puts a terrible name to full care barns 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Please, please don't bash and lump together in one mouthful of words those comments about "Full-Care" barns...

I worked in a full-care barn.
Our horses were very well fed, taken care of and loved...regardless of who owned them.
I worked 6 days a week, every single holiday, ...those horses ate their meal_*s*_ before I got to enjoy my holiday with my family...they came first as they relied upon me to do what is right for them!

Some places_ are_ what you are describing, but the majority of "full-board" places_ are not_, honestly. They feed, and take care of the needs of the animal.

To make such a generalized statement is really not-fair to all those good facilities out there...
You do need to check in though as a owner more than once in a while. We had absentee owners who just paid the bills for their horses but were to busy to see them...so we looked after them special with sharing our love with them. 
We made sure they also had scratches, pats and some extra special attention same as those owners did who came often to see their horses... was not uncommon to see us out hand-grazing these horses and just loving time spent with them...

I agree I would feed the horses as long as you are there, but also realize that as there is food available bu_t not fed_ can and will limit what the authorities can do for neglect...if they aren't scrawny thin and dry water buckets and in deplorable conditions...
I would though let the agencies in the area know what has been happening and also let them know all have now left the facility but ?? and these animals you fear for...can they please watch for their well-being and safety...

Best of luck to you in your new barn.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> Please, please don't bash and lump together in one mouthful of words those comments about "Full-Care" barns...


True. I have heard many full care barns with excellent care. I just happen to face many bad ones. I'm just saying it is owner's responsibility to see that their horse is healthy... If they see any bad signs, they need to do something quickly. Many owners leave the horses alone until they are in bad condition then blame everything on the boarding stable when it is their responsibility to keep eye on their own horse.


----------

